# How To Check Your Phone Waterproof Or Not



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Easy way to check your phone whether waterproof or not.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

he needs a job! wait til the lil dork's mom finds out!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

So wasteful, so pointless. Very sad somehow.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Jakerock said:


> So wasteful, so pointless. Very sad somehow.


thats what it takes to get famous on you tube, what a joke


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

believe me or not, but my sister once accidently washed her phone in the washer. i heard that you could cover it in rice and that can "fix" it. the rice draws out moisture (water), so i took out the battery and the cover that held it in, left it covered in rice and , [email protected]@k me ! it actually worked ! i left it in for a whole day. ive heard mixed results so take it for what its worth, a grain of rice


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Imperial said:


> believe me or not, but my sister once accidently washed her phone in the washer. i heard that you could cover it in rice and that can "fix" it. the rice draws out moisture (water), so i took out the battery and the cover that held it in, left it covered in rice and , [email protected]@k me ! it actually worked ! i left it in for a whole day. ive heard mixed results so take it for what its worth, a grain of rice


I once worked in a shop that repaired cellphones, if we had a phone brought to us that had a drink spilt on it the first thing we would do was take the battery out and place it in water. Depending on the length of time between when the accident happened, and when we received the phone often dictated whether the phone would work again or not. It's the acid content of liquids which corrodes the circuitry in a phone, placing the phone the water helps clean the acids from the tracks on the circuit board. The rice simply aids in the dying process


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Sling Jim said:


> believe me or not, but my sister once accidently washed her phone in the washer. i heard that you could cover it in rice and that can "fix" it. the rice draws out moisture (water), so i took out the battery and the cover that held it in, left it covered in rice and , [email protected]@k me ! it actually worked ! i left it in for a whole day. ive heard mixed results so take it for what its worth, a grain of rice


I once worked in a shop that repaired cellphones, if we had a phone brought to us that had a drink spilt on it the first thing we would do was take the battery out and place it in water. Depending on the length of time between when the accident happened, and when we received the phone often dictated whether the phone would work again or not. It's the acid content of liquids which corrodes the circuitry in a phone, placing the phone the water helps clean the acids from the tracks on the circuit board. The rice simply aids in the dying process








[/quote]
yeah i knew about the acids as well, but i did not think the phone would be recoverable? dried rice interesting? if its hard dry and bland i just might contact my ex and get her to market her food as dehydrators for electronics?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Willing to bet that wasn't his phone. Chris


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

You can also buy packs of Silica Gel which is a better dessicant than rice.


----------

